

iCloud for Windows sucks - drKarl

The iCloud version for Windows only allows you to sincronize mail, contacts an calendar with Outlook, and favorites with Internet Explorer. That sucks because I'd rather use Thunderbird and Chrome...<p>I'm surprised Apple is so shortsighted with this!!
======
manuscreationis
...Really?

You're surprised that apple is offering a less than ideal experience on a
platform that has been a rival of their own for decades?

They want you to get "jealous" and think about how much better the experience
would be on a mac.

Just look at how awful itunes is on windows.

~~~
drKarl
If you have iCloud on Windows is because you use also iOS /MacOS X. You can't
create an iCloud account from Windows.

~~~
manuscreationis
I wasn't aware of that, but I feel as though the point still stands. It's in
their best interest (it's in ANY major platforms best interest; this is not
just apple engaging in this behavior) to give you a poor impression of their
rivals. You'll become frustrated with the experience, and decide to just stick
to their platform more often.

In this case, instead of driving you toward purchasing a mac, they're driving
you away from purchasing another windows machine in the future. You'll think
about how much more convenient the mac is compared to windows, because you're
thinking in terms of mac-centric software.

Maybe it's just me though - maybe i'm just a conspiracy nut.

------
dextorious
Yeah, Apple should bend over backwards to accommodate a rival platform,
because...

